# Marlin MLS-50



## JDARRACOTT (Jul 19, 2010)

Anyone have one if so I have questions.


----------



## dgr416 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Marlin 50*

I have three of the marlin 54 calibers just like yours.They are super accurate.I wish i had one in 50 cal also.You have to be very careful in taking them apart and putting them back together .The trigger group on one of mine broke at the screw.I have shot 1/4" groups at 50 yards with mine .Yep its just a little bit bigger than the bullet.I really like them they are light and easy to load.I wish it had the quick load of the TC models.I need a trigger group of a good aluminum welder for the one of mine.I got mine when they quit making them.I changed mine from caps to small rifle primers and tripple 7 powder.It has a 100 gr limit on powder.I cant wait to use mine this fall.Pm me if you have questions.I dont get on this part much.


----------



## stsid1 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have a 50 and I love it. I have scoped mine and hits dead up on bulls-eye at 115 yards. Can't ask no better than that for woods hunting. I use 90 gr T-7 loose powder and 200 gr. jacketed hollow point and CCI primers. She seems to shoot it's best with that combo. Have shot 300 gr but it drops a little more without resighting. Cleaning isn't to bad once you get use to stripping the gun down. It handles well and have never had any problem with it in the rain. You got to love that stainless- steel, it just works for this gun and they are very accurate. Just wished I had an owners manual for it or a copy. Plus it was made by T/C Arms. You can't go wrong...


----------



## JDARRACOTT (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks guys, I thought i was up the creek when i lost a piece while cleaning, but found it the next day. Yeah I love the fact that it is light wait and can flip over to lefty.


----------



## stsid1 (Aug 2, 2010)

First time strippen her down? Parts for these guns are getting hard to find.


----------



## JDARRACOTT (Aug 3, 2010)

yeah, so now i do it very carefully.


----------



## dgr416 (Aug 10, 2010)

I thought these marlins were copies of a T/c.I have three 54 cal marlins .I have one that is unfired but needs to have the trigger group fixed or welded.It broke on the front screw.I like the under the thumb safety.I think I paid $150 each for mine.It has outshot anyother muzzleloaderI have seen up to 100 yards.Those big 50 cal 325 gr speer bullets drop fast but are awesome up close.I am going to call T/c and see if I can use their parts on this gun.Marlin does not have much of anything for it as in parts any more.They are light and accurate .I guess it a coating on the barrel and action but it resist mosisture fairly well.I got them to hunt moose with if I ever got a chance or drawn on a muzzzle loader moose hunt in AK.I hope to pop a deer and bear with it this year good hunting!!


----------



## stsid1 (Aug 16, 2010)

There is no coating on the barrel, it's stainless steel. Hope u can find a trigger group, I haven,'t seen one anywhere. I just wished I had a copy of the owner's manual. If u r going to mount a scope, I got my scope bases at BassPro, just to let u know.
Parts are getting hard to come by.


----------

